# Yoshida's



## culpepersmoke (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried to freeze Yoshida's? The 64oz bottle will generally last us longer then the expiration date.
Thanks in advance
Yikes I just noticed I put this under the wrong forum.


----------



## big andy a (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't tried to freeze Yoshida's specifically but I regularly freeze the BBQ sauce I make.  The batch of sauce I make every couple of months goes into Tupperware containers in the freezer and we pull one out a defrost as needed.  Doesn't seem to affect the taste or texture.

Good luck.

Curt.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know if it freezes well, but if it does, you could try the demiglace trick. Pour the liquid into ice cube trays. Then pop the frozen cubes into a freezer bag. Use when needed.


----------

